# John Flavel: Without an afterlife, Christianity is vain



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 31, 2020)

And if there be no such heaven to which they are appointed, no hell from which they are redeemed, they do but comfort themselves with a fable, and bless themselves with a thing of nought: their comfort is no greater than the comfort of a beggar, that dreams he is a king, and when he awakes, finds himself a beggar still. Surely the ends of Christ’s death were to deliver us from the wrath to come, 1 Thess. i. 10. not from an imaginary, but a real hell, to bring us to God, 1 Pet. iii. 18. to be the author of eternal salvation to them that obey him, Heb. v. 9.

For the reference, see John Flavel: Without an afterlife, Christianity is vain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

